# Gorge metro park



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Stumbled upon gorge metro park while I was the falls yesterday. Can you fish there? Is there decent access to the hoga from shore or for kayaking/canoeing? Figured I'd ask. I drove by and was like hmmmmmm....


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I was told that you have to get special permission to launch a kayak or canoe from the actual park itself and that permission is rarely ever given. I'm not sure if there is any privately owned land either on the Edison pool or the Gorge area that you may get permission to launch from, or possibly a spot up or downstream where you could paddle your way in. As far as shore access it is very limited due to the steep terrain.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know if it is allowed or they just did it, but I saw some video on youtube of guys kayaking the run from the Sheraton down to the Edison pool. It was when the low head dam was still in, so they had to put in at the Sheraton which means 100's of people would have seen them dragging the kayaks down. Maybe they got a permit.

A guy in my high school class and his friend tried to run that in a canoe back around '74-'75 (I think) and did not make it. His buddy managed to get to shore after the canoe capsized.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't plan to to run down those rapids lol. Not that brave. From the road I was on the river looked fairly calm. Might be the pool you guys are talking about.. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> Stumbled upon gorge metro park while I was the falls yesterday. Can you fish there? Is there decent access to the hoga from shore or for kayaking/canoeing? Figured I'd ask. I drove by and was like hmmmmmm....


Down in the gorge you can get some good smallmouth action. Especially if you can get up to the falls.


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

You can probably sneak under the bridge that the road is on but I'll warn you that place is littered with needles and trash. Smells really bad and the water is fairly shallow under there. However, below the dam is another story. A few pike and a lot of 10" or so smallmouth. Nothing much bigger than 14" because of all of the immigrants poaching


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

There is a small pier in the park. Other than that, you'd have to get a kayak or similar in there - I have seen several. I'd call the metroparks and ask for legality of launching from the parking area on the Akron side of the river. If you can't do that I think you'd need to run the rapids (which is becoming more and more popular). They have to take our somewhere so the parks may let you put in there too?

I have hiked in and waded from below the dam to about the state road bridge....it's been quite a few years, and i would do great farther downstream at the time. While it was a prety and rugged excursion it wasn't much for fishing success. Mostly high gradient skinny rushing water and boulders, not riffle- run- pool like it is downstream.

I have shore fished from below the bridge (Akron side) and again, it's been a few years, but I don't recall a needle issue - only getting harassed by a ranger.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Is this the area you're referring to?
http://www.summitmetroparks.org/boating.aspx


----------



## homerun (Nov 22, 2009)

There has been a significant issue with immigrants netting game fish upstream from the Edison dam. That has reduced the fish population significantly.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I'm assuming the same issue has caused the reduction of fish in cascade valley metro as well. Did great their probably 8 to 10 years ago not so much now.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

they had the same trouble with immigrants netting below the dam at berlin a few years ago .


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone spent any time upstream, in the areas changed by the dam removal?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'm assuming the same issue has caused the reduction of fish in cascade valley metro as well. Did great their probably 8 to 10 years ago not so much now.


That's my experience as well. Used to catch 30 smallies per trip if I found the right hole. Not so good anymore. Used to see schools of big carp in there on every trip when the water was low. Haven't seen that in 5 years now. I did catch a 28" carp from the river this year though. Probably one of the few that have avoided the nets.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Just saw a kayak trailer (sans kayaks) in that parking lot over the weekend.


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I saw a local fishing show on PBS once where the guy was fishing from a Jon boat and was catching huge pike there. I know you can't leave the trails per park rules. There's a long pier to fish, but I've never fished it. If you do visit the park, please take the time to find my virtual geocache there. Geocaching.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I've launched my kayak from under the on the Edison side before then parked across the street . Then Paddled up to the rapids catching small fish but their has to be bigger ones !


----------



## DamonZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Are they still going to remove the dam there? I thought I read about that a long while ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

DamonZ said:


> Are they still going to remove the dam there? I thought I read about that a long while ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

the are a lot of BIG fish in the river i caught many big pike big bass huge carp the water is deep near the edison plant heading east i think they took the dam down in the falls but not sure i caught a lot of big fish behind the buick dealer also and futher east near baily rd. you can put a canoe or kayak at waterworks in monroe falls


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

They have sense removed the 2 dams in downtown Cuyahoga Falls .


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Gorge dam is to be removed by 2019 dropping the water about 25 feet


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Jakethefisherman said:


> You can probably sneak under the bridge that the road is on but I'll warn you that place is littered with needles and trash. Smells really bad and the water is fairly shallow under there. However, below the dam is another story. A few pike and a lot of 10" or so smallmouth. Nothing much bigger than 14" because of all of the immigrants poaching


Watch for the sewer rats also


----------

